# Needed: IPL for Stihl FS120



## John Lyngdal (Nov 4, 2018)

Need the IPL to figure out how to proceed on my FS120 project.
Much appreciated.
Thank you in advance
John


----------



## ray benson (Nov 7, 2018)

John Lyngdal said:


> Need the IPL to figure out how to proceed on my FS120 project.
> Much appreciated.
> Thank you in advance
> John


Check your inbox


----------



## John Lyngdal (Nov 7, 2018)

Thank you Ray!
You made my day.


----------

